# Salary



## Sleza (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

just being courious about what I have read here. I am about to move to Dubai on position of REGIONAL SALES MAMANGER. 

I have been offered the following:
- STUDIO (equipped)
- CAR (incl. petrol)
- Visa 
- Health care
- one ticket per contract

And a monthly salary of approx 6800 DHS / month

So far I am planning to come alone but in about 6 months I have to bring along my family (wife + 1,5 years old baby). 
Out of what I read, do you think that with such money we are fine ??
I am not the person who has to eat out everyday, but do not want to live as ...

thnx for your comments

Sleza


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Sleza said:


> Hello,
> 
> just being courious about what I have read here. I am about to move to Dubai on position of REGIONAL SALES MAMANGER.
> 
> ...


how long do you plan on staying in Dubai brother?
you are in a studio apartment, with a child, they will get older and need a bedroom, you will need private time with the wife as well. You wont make enough money to go out and get a place that has a extra bedroom. 
If this job is only for a year and then you will leave then yes I think you will be fine. But any longer with a child and I say no.

are you bills paid? electricity, tv, phone, internet?

Frankly sleza, its not much money at all. You might beable to go out to eat 1 time a month if you are careful. Its not a situation I would want to be in. sorry


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's a bit tight. But for one year, try it and see what happens. I think things are starting to imrpove in Dubai so there will be more opportunities.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i think for only one person it is ok but for family it is bad
hope to find better than this


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Sleza said:


> Hello,
> 
> just being courious about what I have read here. I am about to move to Dubai on position of REGIONAL SALES MAMANGER.
> 
> ...


I agree with the other posters, it could be tight but if i may ask, will your wife work? things could be different if your wife works but otherwise, i would advise not to accept.


----------



## Sleza (Jan 8, 2010)

mrbig said:


> how long do you plan on staying in Dubai brother?
> you are in a studio apartment, with a child, they will get older and need a bedroom, you will need private time with the wife as well. You wont make enough money to go out and get a place that has a extra bedroom.
> If this job is only for a year and then you will leave then yes I think you will be fine. But any longer with a child and I say no.
> 
> ...



Hello,

thank you for your replies all of you. I will try it for 2 years and I have some promises from the emplyoeer that we will talk about that after 6 months. It seems to me that I will have to push hard to get it. I hope to save something while I will be there alone eventhough I have to pay bills as well back home for my flat. I will see how it will work. 

Thank you once again for your opinions all of you.

Sleza


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you will be perfectly fine. If they are paying for your lodging and a car, covering your fuel, all you have left is food and going out. And that can be very resonable if you budget and avoid the expensive stuff. 

People are a bit crazy on these forums. People come here to save money and then have to drive the most expensive cars, eat out a few times a week, have maids to clean their apartments, etc. Its just very odd.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> People are a bit crazy on these forums. People come here to save money and then have to drive the most expensive cars, eat out a few times a week, have maids to clean their apartments, etc. Its just very odd.


I'm crazy and lovin it. Thanks


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

It won't be enough for a wife and baby in my opinion.

The first thing you need to do is ask yourself whether it is better than your current situation, if it is, then it's a no brainer.

Otherwise for a single guy, you can live on 6800 a month pretty easily unless you are some kind of party animal and very irresponsible generally with your cash.


----------



## Sleza (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, it seems that Dubai is about it. I must say that the offered money are about the same I am getting now, except I am paying my own car and my own flat (3 bedrooms) but I am taking this as an opportunity and I hope that I will do fine and proceed further up in position as well as money. 
I was just courious about the opinions and I see great experience in all your replies. I will go for it and keep informed when I will get to Dubai. 

Anyway all of you thnx. I will keep going to this forum and will keep reading and participating. 

Thank you


----------

